# Some Christmas presents for the little ones



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if this post belongs here, if not, could one of the mods please move it.

We made these presents for our neices & nephews, everybody was excited whenthey received them.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Those are VERY nice! Just out of curiosity, what kind of scroll saw do you have?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Excellent!!!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice ,Rick, I like them all. The first one is very well done, must have been a lot of drilling and feeding the blade through little holes to do that pattern. The snowman the same. Good work and a lot of patients. You did good getting the grain to match around the box and the contrasting colored splines and handle really set it off. 
I have never seen a Karate Skill level board before, what a neat idea. Must be a Yankee fan in the family, or maybe a Derrick Jeeter fan? clever idea for book ends. 

Good job, very nicely done, and well recived too I guess.

Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Very nice - great job.

I like them all except the bookends - that's the "Evil Empire" - I'm a Jays fan :no:


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice Rick. 

And, that goes for all of them.... even tho I'm a Tigers fan, the bookends are nicely done  And, you must have INCREDIBLE patience for that first one. Amazing work!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The old English D sure would have made those book ends look classy instead of that NY. Otherwise, great job!

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow those are impressive . I don't have the patience to do something that nice


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

excellent work Rick


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

twoskies57 said:


> excellent!!!!


+1


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

better than excellent...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

That is some amazing work! Each of them are very lucky!!!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent work Rick.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the kind replys. 
Andy, I have a DeWalt 788 Type2 and an Excaliber 21. They are both good saws, but for *my* money, there is not enough of a difference to justify the cost of the EX.

Our little baseball player is a 12 year old sensation who has *BIG* dreams.

The bottom of the belt holder is for all the medals that 10 year old Braydon has won on his way to a Black Belt.

The recipe box went to our niece who will be trying to get accepted into The Culinary Institue of America next year.

The swing top jewelry box goes to the 7 year old (*going on 21*) beauty queen ???

Thank you all again, my goal is to some day be as talented as you guys and gals.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful...and what patience and dedication you must have...


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice! Not every kid would initially appreciate your craftsmanship, but this is a great way to make them aware that such quality does exist, and you're not going to get it at Walmart.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Unbelievable detail and elegance! Another reason I don't keep my sledge hammer in the same building as my woodworking tools.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great work. I really like the skating snowman.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very precise and very well finished. Great choices for gifts.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

They're all great but the first box takes first prize! Nice stuff, Rick.


----------

